# Problem opening .prc files in MobiPocket Creator



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi all,

I've attempted to open/import .prc files into MobiPocket Creator (Pub. edition) in order to edit the metadata but I cannot open any of my .prc files.  In the dropdown file list, I've selected "all files" then click on a .prc but nothing happens.  This is occurring on both secured and unsecured .prc files.  

Am I missing something here?  Should I be using a different application?

Any help would be most appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, you can't edit a .prc file; I think you'd have to have the .opf file to open it in the Creator.  You can use the mobi2mobi perl scripts to change the metadata on many mobipocket files.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Mobi2Mobi worked great - thank you very much!


----------



## strether (Dec 15, 2008)

Calibre will change the metadata for you, too.  See the discussion on this site.  Very handy program.

Jim


----------



## Tranquil Ape (Mar 19, 2009)

thats odd, im pretty sure i imported all my old PRCs into Mobi Creator...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Tranquil Ape said:


> thats odd, im pretty sure i imported all my old PRCs into Mobi Creator...


If you managed it, a lot of us would like to know the secret! As far as I know only text, html, MSWord and PDF formats can be imported into MobiCreator.

Mike


----------

